# Shine growing like a weed



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Shine, is not so little.
Her and Ranger rough housing. 
Her being closest to the camera, makes her look even bigger. She's 42lbs, to Rangers 57 lbs. Pay no attention to all the stuff on the floor. UPS dropped off a box, and Shine loves to shred them.

https://youtu.be/yq4htXF67xA

Picture of him laying on her, when get wants a break, and her with her box.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

She is getting big. And she is beautiful. Love the play, i can watch it forever.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

42 lbs!? Wow, that was fast.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> 42 lbs!? Wow, that was fast.


Full of that puppy fun stage, but can reach most things. I'll just be glad, when she starts watching out for whats around her. When she gets to running, and playing hard, there's no telling what she will sideswipe.
Neither of her parents are above the standard in height, so maybe her growth will start to slow down. She was just under 10lbs, at 8 weeks.

It took Lucy over 2 years, to get to 40lbs.
I guess Shine is going to be a big girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a couple of pictures of her.
First one with a dragonfly she caught, and carried around.
The next one is her, do you want to share with me face? When she noticed my husband had a popsicle.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

The Medieval kings had their court jesters, but we have our Vizslas.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> The Medieval kings had their court jesters, but we have our Vizslas.


I have not seen a truer statement in a long time. 
I would like your post, if the phone app would let me.


----------

